# Daisy's chicken allergy scare



## Steph_L (Jul 20, 2015)

This may be a long post but I like to provide a bit of back story.


We got Daisy about 20 months ago. She was on a random Korean food but we switched her to Fromms Four Star, the grain free flavors. I generally rotated between Beef Frittata and Salmon Tunalini. I believe some of the flavors have a bit of chicken and I did notice that she still sometimes itched however I never connected the two or thought it was anything serious.

We adopted our Sheltie in December and while she doesn't have any food allergies, I wanted to put both of them on the same grain free food to make ordering food easier. Fromms was too expensive to feed both so I went to try Blue Buffalo Wilderness chicken. I was doing 1TBSP of Fromms, 1TBSP of Blue Buffalo. Within 2 meals she was licking and itching non stop. I quickly ordered some limited ingredient food and while that came in she ate some Blue Buffalo Beef wet food. It gave her softer stools (still well formed) but everything in stores here is chicken. Everything. 

She's had 2 meals of Natural Balance LID Sweet Potato and Fish. I got the dry and the wet to mix. It seems that the dry has less protein and fewer calories so I'll have to tweak how much to feed her. The recommendation is for a dog up to 10 lbs but she's 3.7 so it's hard to accurately know, I go by how much she willingly eats. She's doing much better already. The itching went away with the beef food but her stools went back to normal within 2 meals. The wet food is stickier and I may not continue to give it to her because it makes it difficult for her to get the food out of the bowl. She's not food driven so she just won't eat it. I had to spoon feed her dinner because she didn't eat her breakfast. When spoon feeding her I noticed that she was smacking her lips/chewing like eating peanut butter so I think that's the culprit. 

She's fine now and never had a super serious reaction, just itching. The Natural Balance LID is a single protein food so great for protein allergies. The grain free options and small bites options are limited though. I think there's one other flavor she can have and we'll rotate between the two.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Tessa gets severe diarrhea on chicken. We are considering it an allergy because of how severely she reacts, and not just a food sensitivity. She did great on Addiction and a couple of months ago we transitioned to Stella and Chewey rabbit and good results there too.

I can only imagine how hard it is to get quality food there. Hopefully you can have good luck with the NB.


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

Incase you may not be aware of it, there was recently a recall on the 'Blue Buffalo'. My dog Baby used to be on home cooked food. He used to reject his old food & sometimes threw it up so I stopped giving it to him. He had been on home cooked which also contained rice & potato which I think were the culprits. 

Now He is on grain free Stella & Chewy's Freezed dried raw food for dogs, and also Primal freeze dried raw food for dogs. I rotate between flavors so Baby has a very varied diet. He never rejects it and always eats his food now. The one I don't give him though is raw Chicken because it seems that is the variety that is most often recalled in any dog food brand.

Per the vets recommendation, I recently had to start giving Baby 1/4 of a Cranmate tablet per day because he needed more acid in his diet. The vet said that is probably due to Baby's particular metabolism & not his food. Good luck with your fluff!


----------

